# Update on my splay-legged pigeon



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

My splay-legged pigeon Hero is doing fine. I have put two bandages-one above and one below the ankle and that keeps his splay leg properly in position. But now the problem is with the other leg. He stands straight on the straightened splay leg, but supports half of his body on the ankle of the other leg. The toes are entangled on that leg. I tried taping them without success. Also I am trying many ways to make him stand up on both feet, but nothing seems to work. He flaps the wings alot but can't fly, I think because he's not getting the leverage on the bent leg. It is swollen on the ankle on that leg too. 
Please suggest a way to make him try and stand on the feet, and also to correct the toes.
The pox is almost fully cured now. Whether it is Thuja that did it I don't know for sure, but I believe it is. I must thank Trees Gray for that.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

How old is the bird now?...Can we get a picture of the birds current leg situation? Is the bird getting a calcium supplement?

I'm so sorry the other leg is having issues too. I think both legs should be supported and stabilized at this point, but they should not be swollen at the ankle. Perhaps the bird sprained it trying to stand on it. 

You can try to shape cardboard to the perimeters of the feet, then tape the feet gently to the cardboard in proper position, but please update us on the information needed.


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Did you tape the foot across the bottom to train the toes to align properly? I did that with Tim, and it worked to some degree, but Treesa's idea of cardboard sounds even better.

Try supporting him with your fingers and helping him stand properly, but do not support so much that all the weight is on your fingers. That will help the muscles to develop strength. See if he can stand on the other leg if you try that. Maybe the muscles in that leg have not developed as well as the splay leg.

Could the swelling be an inflamation from either resting on that area, or the tape rubbing?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update, I don't have anything else to suggest but I really hope his legs get better. We know how hard you are working to help him and you're doing an amazing job. He is a very lucky pigeon.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

He is around one and a half months old. I am giving a calcium tablet dissolved in water- very small quantity- once in 2 days. I tried taping the toes to feet shaped cardboard piece, but it is not staying at all. He shakes his leg, moves the toes and the tape comes off. It is so difficult to put it initially itself since he always flaps wings and moves around and resists my every move. I try supporting his bent-leg side with a finger, that works for a few seconds and he moves away. That is okay and I can do it again and again, but I don't know if the toes are still bend, he'll be able to stand. The swelling was there from the time I got him and I think it's because he always sits and supports himself on the ankle.
I shall upload the photos tonight.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Here's a photo..I don't know how much can be understood, the leg with the spread toes is the one with the splay. On that one he can stand properly, but he's keeping it like this because he can't straighten the other leg's ankle. The pox lesions are just drying up, that's why all the marks on his legs and face and all.He's very active now, trying hard to stand up etc.Today also I tried tp paste the toes with no success. Does anyone happen to have a photo of toes pasted?
Please give suggestions.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Suraya,

Poor little thing, his legs are still not right. I had a collared dove whose legs were completely lifeless and crossed under his chest. I managed to get them strong with liquid calcilum supplements and in the right position and bandaging his feet round a soft tube and taping his legs...I will track down photos .

In the meantime, you could put each foot on a bit of sohesive bandage, spread the toes out, then put another piece of nbandage over the top and press in between the toes. It is what I call a foot glove. I know I have photos somewhere and will track them down for you.

Can I send you some liquid calcium?

This is what my Gonzo looked like before and during treatment for a splayed leg:

Before:

[URL="http://[/URL]


During treatment:

[URL="http://[/URL]

As you can see, she was a much easier case!


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, Cynthia..Gonzo's and Tim's photos I refer almost every day. I think the splay leg is almost in the correct position now, it looks like it's not-May be it's because the angle in which I've taken the photo.(No, I can't be too sure, just a feeling). I'll try to take a better pic today. But yes, the other leg is always bent. Yesterday we spent some 3 hrs working on that foot. When I help the toes with my finger, it spreads and the li'l one tries with all his might to straighten the ankle. The moment he straightens it, he takes off, flys a bit and lands-again on the ankle. Happened some 6-7 times. Thankfully, mid summer holidays started for me, so I can spend more time with him now.
I'll try the method you mentioned for correcting toes -didnt think of it at all. I was mentally working different ways, but none seemed good-this might work. Meanwhile please see if you can get the photos-that should guide me.

I guess I can get Calcium tablets and dissolve it in water and give, right? Somewhere I read bit of salt should be given along with it. How much? Salt, I've heard prevents feather growth-is it true?

Cynthia, I've sent a PM, please see.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Today I took him to the vet to see if she can tape the legs in a better way. She examined the bird and said the hip is broken. And nothing can be done about that. I feel devastated.I should have taken him the day I got him. I dont know how, but he does manage to stand up on the broken leg. The vet said the other leg with the bent ankle is not very problematic-it'll solve in time. I have decided to find all threads here on broken legs.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry this bird has a broken hip - at least you now know what the problem is. Sounds like you have a good veterinarian!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh.....the poor thing, I'm glad you got him to a vet, I hope it still can mend so the bird can function.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Surya,

I was told by a realy good vet that a rescue's leg was probably dislocated and might have to be amputated, so to leave it alone. The leg was just dangling lifelessly. Amazingly it healed but as I had left it alone it healed twisting inwards. However the bird gets around fine. Their ability to heal is amazing.

Did the vet have any advice about how to tape the leg?

I have sent you what I had left of a thicker blue cohesive bandage. The blue one is for correcting feet, I found some photos of the foot glove and will post them.

Cynthia


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

OK, I think I'll leave the fractured part alone. Hopefully that'll heal. And I'll continue to tape the legs so that they're in position, and give him calcium supplements. The vet is very good, but she was not very enthusiatic about taping the legs since she did not think the legs will ever be all right. I didnot press the matter either. We have decided to take good care of him no matter what.Thank you Cynthia and everyone for the help and advice, I need it very much.
Shall keep updating and welcome all suggestions.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are the one closest to him and will be able to tell if he is in pain or srtessed...they don't make a fuss or cry but it is in the eyes. If you think that any correction is causing him pain then stop.

Cynthia


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a bird that had severly splayed legs. We tried all the taping then finally the vet operated because the hip was just plain facing the wrong way. The rehab made him favor the other and it was then mishapen....rather than put him thru another surgery and rehab we let it heal the best it could on its own...Henry cannot land and walk like the others in the loft, but he can fly and scoot around. What helped the most was making a "table top" for him out of 1/4 inch wire and we put his food and water on this platform. He can move around much better on the wire than on a flat/slick surface because he can get his toes in the wire to push himself around. I guess the lesson is that even after you have done everything you can do, when it is healed the best it can, there are probably still ways you can make life easier and worthwhile for the handicapped ones. I have three in the loft right now who can only hop a few feet du to broken or mishapen wings. So we made nest boxes near the floor and a series of platforms they can hop from one to the other and have a "normal" life....just a bit lower to the floor than the rest.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

kippermom said:


> ...What helped the most was making a "table top" for him out of 1/4 inch wire and we put his food and water on this platform. He can move around much better on the wire than on a flat/slick surface because he can get his toes in the wire to push himself around....


Good idea! I noticed that the handicapped African Owl rescue prefers to spend his day on top of the sun cage, which is made out of plastic 1/4 inch "hardware cloth", probably because he gets good traction there. The plastic wire might be easier on his hocks than metal wire.


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

So glad you took this little one to the vet, and got a proper diagnosis. Dont give up hope just yet. Sounds like you have some great advice here, and just keep up the good work. If you look closely at Tims leg, you may notice its sort of on sideways and his toes are very curled in. . The good news was that I did not know just how bad his legs were and just kept treating him like he was ok and now hes able to get around. He doesnt know hes handicapped.

Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you all. So far there is no change, and I am keeping at it. Just hoping that I do not mess up because of my ignorance and inexperience and do anything to worsen the leg , so I am trying to minimise my interference-just feeding him, taping the legs to that they are to the front and waiting. The wire mesh looked a bit hard on his soft skin just healing from the pox, so right now he is sitting on thermocol which is hard enough to give support and soft on the surface. Once his skin hardens I'll shift to the mesh.


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Without you he would have no help, so keep up the good work, and think positive! Thanks for helping him out.
Edie


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Cynthia, I got the bandage today. Many thanks. Hero was really needing it- For the past week I was using cloth piece and masking tape-but it was not helping much. Now he's much more comfortable. I have taped the toes also now-not perfect, but atleast the front toes are staying in position. He is eating okay, but is still very skinny. I'll post photos tomorrow.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

I lost my baby Hero. Gave him a bath yesterday morning.After that he wasn't well at all. Didnot eat much.Gone today mid morning. I am feeling totally lost.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh NO!! 

I am so sorry! My heartfelt condolences for your loss!!

Sending loving comforting healing thoughts with lots of hugs...

He is now tucked away in your heart and memories, forever safe.

With love and hugs

Shi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry! Our little patients leave an enormous gap when we lose them. He was very lucky to have so much love and care during his short little life.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, I have been following this thread and hoping and praying for your little bird.

You did your very best and loved him to the end. May he RIP.

Sue


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear of this, Surya. You put in a lot of effort, and he added his energies to the struggle. You are both heroes.

Take comfort at least that the rough days are over for him. And that you (and we) have some fond memories of him.

Larry


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost hero, I think its great that you really went out of your way to help this bird. He died knowing that someone cared and loved him. mindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost him. I know how really hard you tried for him.


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you all. The pain in too much and I can't bear to look at the window by which he used to sit and watch the world. I'd like if someone could explain what could have caused his leaving me. Sunday I took him out for sometime. On Monday we had a tough session when I tried to make him use his toes.(Everyday we used to do that). After that he gave those watery yellow poop which could be due to Vitamin intake. I petted him for sometime, then he ate quite a lot and at night gave a perfect green poop. I was very happy. Tuesday morning he needed to change the bandage, so before that I gave him this bath with water boiled neem leaves in it and then cooled to optimum temperature. After the bath and changing the bandage, he had this tiredness. Was always sleepy, not eating at all nor even drinking much (before that he used to drink a lot), a little problem with breathing. I forcefed him some grains, and bit of calcium supplement and glucose. The he tried to stand up many times, and I helped him stand. He was always looking at me that day as if to say something. On wednesday morning, no poop. I gave him some barley water and he gave an ok poop, and lay there without eating or drinking much. I had to go out, and when I came back he's gone. Just lying there, with those beautiful eyes still open and bright, wings stretched, head resting on the nest's side. Not a sign of struggle or pain, just passing away without himself knowing. I don't know how. His feathers were fluffed most of the time, lots of lesions on wings and body, this slight yellowish colour in the mouth, but not cheesy, nor making it difficult to eat. He always had lively bright eyes.
Sorry about the long post. It gives me some relief to tell these things to you all who can really understand and have a vast experience. If I could know the reason, I could be a bit more at peace I hope.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry I can't be of much help, Surya. I've had several pigeons pass away while I watched, helplessly. They seemed to know they were going to die. So many things can be happening at the end, the system going from one crisis to the next, unable to handle all of them, and letting go.

Surya, Hero is now with his creator, where there is only bliss. Read some of the _bhajans_ of Kabir.

Larry


----------

